#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-01
<arvaro> agregue el encuentro linux y día gnome al calendario de ubuntu-cl
<pedro_> viste el correo que mandaron? :-P
<arvaro> el de ayer
<arvaro> que preguntaba por las elecciones?
<pedro_> si
<pedro_> no aparecen nunca y lo hacen para solo reclamar
<pedro_> es muy linda la comunidad :-)
<arvaro> si cache, pero bueno hasta donde se la fefa tiene razon, concilio valido hasta el 2013
<arvaro> cachai a ese loko?
<pedro_> lo he visto un par de veces, es... especial
<fefa> bueenos dias
<pedro_> buenas fefa
<fefa> como va pedro_?
<pedro_> fefa: bien y tu?
<fefa> bieen tb
<c3959> hola buenas!
<SASATA> hola
<c3959> hola sasata
<njin> Hallo pedro_, I connected just to sat hello, how are you ?
<njin> sat/say
<pedro_> njin: doing fine and yourself?
<njin> well, thanks, Inter this time win 2-1, then I'm a little bit well
<sortega> hola a tod@s
<njin> hola sortega
<pedro_> njin: that's cool, we won 2-0 on Sunday on an Away game ;-)
<pedro_> hola sortega
<sortega> como estan?
<pedro_> sortega: bien y tu que tal
<sortega> con sueño, como tipico dia lunes xD
<fefa> hace tuto y frio
<fefa> :p
<sortega> en el DSL en la charla conte el tema de los CD de Ubuntu y muchos pusieron cara triste xD
<sortega> casi de luto
<fefa> jajaja
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> wenas kamusin
<kamusin> wenas pedro_ !
<pedro_> como vai?
<kamusin> uta aqui.. llegando hace poquito de una salida a terreno
<kamusin> oye estan vendiendo el Atakama
<kamusin> nos quedarmos sin local :(
<pedro_> sipos :-(
<pedro_> nah que ver
<pedro_> hagamos las monedas y lo compramos
<kamusin> pensé lo mismo
<fefa> buuuuuh y donde comere mi ensalada mexicana:(
<kamusin> es buena la mexicanaa
<kamusin> el otro dia la pedi
<fefa> siiii es maravbillosa
<fefa> es como la mejor ensalada q tienen a mi parecer
<kamusin> seh.. voy a preguntar mañana
<kamusin> que ondas
<pedro_> ya compremoslo no mas
<pedro_> pongo luca
<pedro_> y me llevo a la rusia que tienen
<kamusin> xD
<kamusin> hagamos una cruzada solidaria...
<kamusin> es el unico lugar donde puedo comer porciones de arroz infinitas+
<pedro_> ahahahah!
<pedro_> en el chino tb pos won
<kamusin> pero en atakama te dan como medio kilo de arroz
<kamusin> o mas
<pedro_> haahah
<pedro_> el charquican es super bueno
<kamusin> no lo he probado ...
<fefa> pero ya murio? onda cerrado y todo?=
<kamusin> noup pero tiene puesto el afiche de se vendeee
<fefa> aaaps
<fefa> podriamos ir mañana
<kamusin> fefa, +1!
<fefa> asi aprovechod  ver bien q tienen la ensalda ajajaja
<fefa> yap me largo
<fefa> byeeee
<kamusin> chao fefa
<arescobar> weeena a todos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-02
<ubuntula> wena arescobar
<fefa> bueenos dias
<fefa> kamusin, pedro_, arvaro  atakama today???
<fefa> quiero ensalada :)
<kamusin> seh.. antes que cierren :)
<arvaro> ok
<kamusin> hace avrre ya
<fefa> oh yes
<SASATA> holaaa
<arvaro> hola SASATA
<SASATA> holaa alvaro
<fefa> arvaro pedro_ voy saliendo
<arvaro> ?
<arvaro> cauros
<pedro_> tesno tesno
<pedro_> unchi unchi unchi
<arvaro> alguien cacha si hay alguna api disponible de EA Sport pa ver datos de jugadores
<arvaro> ah?
<pedro_> a mi me importa el tecno no mas
<arvaro> necesito ayuda de ingles... ping fefa
<fefa> mande
<fefa> arvaro aqui toy :)
<arvaro> te cuento por privado
<fefa> oki
<fefa> pedro_ yo toy escuchando esta
<fefa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRfuAukYTKg&feature=related
<fefa> telibble de electronica jajaja
<fefa> en realidad es por loq dice
<fefa> jajaja
<arvaro> ahi mande el texto fefa
<fefa> respondido:)
<c3959> hola!!
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-03
<kamusin> buen dia
<arvaro> holanda
<kamusin> que talca arvaro pedro_
<arvaro> todo bien kamusin
<pedro_> wena wena
<pedro_> hola kamusin
<kamusin> kyus
<pedro_> hace sueño ah
<pedro_> cuando empezamos la cruzada para recolectar dinero para atakama?
<kamusin> haha en el encuentro linux
<kamusin> deberia haber un tarrito en el stand
<kamusin> para salvar a 'atakama'
<pedro_> hahahaha!
<fefa> buenos dias
<kamusin> wenos dias fefa fabio
<fefa> hola kamusin como va?
<kamusin> bien bien fefa y tu
<fefa> bieen tb
<fefa> con flojera jaja
<pedro_> vamonos pa la casa
<fefa> siiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<arvaro> y que paso con encuentro linux, cuando comunican el programa, charlistas y eso?
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro fabio fefa kamusin pedro_
<fefa> falta re poco y no hay nada d eso publicado
<fefa> sortega como vamos con lo del stand?
<sortega> supuestamente hoy iba a salir el tema del Call for Papers
<sortega> por el tema de las entradas para la gente del stand
<sortega> en nuestro caso
<pedro_> wenas sortega
<arvaro> sortega yo no tengo nada claro del stand
<fabio> hola a tod@s
<fabio> sortega, hoy sale
<fabio> el resultado de los papers
<arvaro> no cacho cuantas personas pueden estar ahi? tendremos acceso a enchufes? podemos vender?
<fefa> nisiquiera hay un formulario pa inscribir le stand:p
<arvaro> entradas gratis? (eso creo q era a cambio de charlas, lo que me parece ridiculo)
<arvaro> ya po fabio arregla la cuestion!!
<fabio> envien correos a la lista de correos del encuentro linux preguntando
<arvaro> y el zeus tiene la culpa de eso
<fabio> no tengo mucho que hacer
<arvaro> ups... justo llego
<arvaro> fefa cuando llega el conference? se sabe eso?
<fabio> en realidad los cauros que estan organizando están mas que atrasados, pero muchas cosas no por su culpa....
<fefa> segun el wiki se demora 2 semanas
<fabio> por ejemplo los que revisan papers no han mandado las aprobaciones...
<fabio> bueno es culpa de ellos por elegirlos
<fabio> y hasta un par de ellos están evaluando ahora....
<kamusin> sha
<sortega> chan chan chaaaaannn!!!
<kamusin> fabio,
<arvaro> jajaja que lata
<kamusin> patea la mesa
<fabio> ya la patie en el carrete del dsl
<fabio> lo de las entradas gratis era para los expos... del día gnome
<fefa> yo estoy a la espera de daniel:p
<fefa> sino presento gim basico numas?
<fabio> y la blender conferences chilensis que la esta haciendo el sven
<arvaro> jajajaja
<fabio> fefa, todavía no pasa na con el Daniel?
<fefa> quedo en enviarme el resumenpara q le agregara mi parte y se supiera enviar
<fefa> pero aun nada
<fefa> :p
<arvaro> sven el cumpleaños numero 57 de sus charlas
<fabio> fefa, yo le envío un correo ahora...
<fefa> oki
<fabio> arvaro, si, y para el EL envío 3 charlas
<fefa> jajajaja
<fabio> fefa, ¿tu puedes hacer los "afiches" pal' día gnome?, el pedro_ te dijo?
<fefa> m hablo de unos flyers
<fefa> q fotocopiarian
<sortega> arvaro, fefa ya tengo respuestas por el stand
<fefa> cuente
<sortega> van a hacer un llamado para stands dentro de esta semana
<sortega> y estan evaluando la posibilidad de vender cosas en los stands
<fefa> mmm okis :p
<sortega> pero que hasta ahora es no
<fefa> chuuuuu
<fefa> y de ser no, han dicho pq no?
<sortega> que la idea es que lo que se ponga en el stand (mercancia obviamente xD) se regale
<fabio> fefa, siiiiiiiiiiii flyers...
<sortega> pero me comentaron que tienen que conversarlo aun ese tema
<fefa> sortega yiaaaaa?  jajajaja
<fefa> ojala
<fabio> fefa, esos también se podrán copiar en A3, cierto?
<fefa> fabio la idea es que  en una hoja carta quepan unos 6
<fefa> y asi se compran las hojas de colroes y se fotocopia :)
<fabio> yo voy a webiar para que se pueda vender en el EL, a ver que me dicen, igual es decisión de la Utalca
<fefa> ojala se pueda
<fefa> n pueden pretender q regalemos todo lo q haya en el stand
<fabio> aha...
<fefa> no nos sobra la plata pa mandar a hacercosas pa regalar
<fefa> :p
<sortega> por eso decia que estaban en conversaciones por ese tema
<fabio> fefa, y un poster se puede hacer, es que yo en la pega puedo imprimir en A3 y color
<sortega> :-P
<fefa> fabio dale
<fefa> yo los hago
<fefa> mandame al correo mas omenso lo q quieres q vaya la info y el finde lo hago
<arvaro> fabio sortega recuerdenle a la gente del EL que las ventas es casi la unica forma que las comunidades tienen de mantenerse
<fefa> y de poder asistir a otros eventos:
<fefa> :p
<fabio> y por fin comprar el ferrari
<arvaro> o una combi por lo menos
<pedro_> o drogas en el caso del fabio
<fefa> jajaja
<fabio> lol
<fefa> muero de sue{ño
<kamusin> mas muerto que el twitter del EL2012
<kamusin> :)
<sortega> jajajajaja
<pedro_> hahahahaa
<pedro_> no tiran nada
<pedro_> hacemos mas nosotros con el dia gnome
<kamusin> seh
<kamusin> mala la cosa.. si estan a menos de 1 mes del evento
<kamusin> casi nada de movimiento
<kamusin> no han publicado el programa.. no se ven noticias
<fefa> esta leenta la cosa
<fefa> pidieron voluntarios ara traducir, yo les traduje hartas secciones y aun no las publican
<fefa> ajaja
<arvaro> pencas
<arvaro> igual es culpa de fabio
<kamusin> por noo golpear la mesa
<kamusin> yo que cambie mi voto de la serena por talca
<kamusin> me siento casi engañado...
<fefa> la lata es q los de csnlscnwetjdndsjdcl van a tener material para hablar de q ello tenian ejor organizacion, q debieron elegirlos a ellos
<fefa> :p
<kamusin> eee
<fabio> naaaa....
<fabio> hahahaha
<kamusin> igual tienen tiempo para ponerse las pilas
<pedro_> saquense uno
<pedro_> pura musica pa sacarse uno en la oficina
<kamusin> jaja
<kamusin> xD
<pedro_> he puesto puras weas volas hahaha
<fefa> 3 minutoooos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-04
<fefa> bueenso dias
<fefa> me llego el correo confirmando la peticion dle conference:)
<arvaro> wuena fefa
<kamusin> wenas fefa
<c3959> hola!!
<sortega> hola a tod@s
<kamusin> ya me puedo ir?
<kamusin> agg
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-05
<kamusin> wena pedro_
<pedro_> que tal kamusin ?
<kamusin> jodio de sueñoooo
<fefa> buen dia
<arvaro> holanda holanda
<kamusin> wenos dias fefa  arvaro
<fefa> hola kamusin
<kamusin> que tal ??
<fefa> bien bien esperando q sean las 6 jajaja
<arvaro> hola kamusin
<arvaro> buen dia
 * pedro_ repartiendo virus
<pedro_> vine a puro cagarme al resto
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, andas con el virus-t
<fefa> yo amaneci con la garganta apretada asi q andu apuro juguito de naranja jajaj
<fefa> aqui tb and aun virus
<fefa> :p
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: resfriado :-P
<pedro_> fefa: la cago todos resfriados
<fefa> nda un virus
<fefa> aqui yan han caido 4
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> empeizan cn dolor de guata y de ahi resfrio
<SergioMeneses> fefa, :O
<SergioMeneses> bueno el resfriado es mas comun en clima frio
<SergioMeneses> aqui hace un clima como el sahara
<kamusin> t de trolito?
<kamusin> :o
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, jajaja
<fefa> segun las noticias hoy  es el dia internacional de james bond:p
<c3959> hola!
<njin> holas Chile
<pedro_> hola njin
<kamusin> que hay njin
<njin> saludos a todos
<arvaro> la gente del encuentro linux desaparecida de la tierra
<arvaro> parece q va a guatiar la organizacion de este año
<kamusin> quiero el programa ahoraaaa!
<kamusin> le mande un msg hace como 2 dias y aun no responden
<pedro_> son medios desordenados...
<c3959> arvaro: por que va a morir?
<c3959> pedro_: y boston! ahaha :-P
<kamusin> asi nomas
#ubuntu-cl 2016-10-07
<gallux> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2019-09-30
<Xadrezista> wenas
